# July forum post contest teaser...



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

We finally have a vendor step up to the plate...

Anyone want to wager a guess to whom it is?


I know I wish I could be included in this particular contest. :banana::banana:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Given the amount of support they get around here, it aughta be Godin!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I hope it's one of JSD's guitars.

http://www.jsdguitarshack.com/dillion_guitars/drr-80/Dillion_RR_Custom_V_W.html

* drools *


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hot damn, it's going to be a good one too.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Wait, you said "vendor", not manufacturer. Let me revise my guess. Unless my memory is faulty, which it may very well be, I think you've already done it with Dot on Shaft, Hamm and Axe and You Shall Receive. So, it's got to be JSD's. Or it could be one of the new guys on the block.


It's not JSDs, but everyone seems to want him to. If you are listening: hint hint wink wink


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> It's not JSDs, but everyone seems to want him to. If you are listening: hint hint wink wink



nudge, poke, :rockon: 



Hmm not sure, maybe J S Moore?? Maybe some one will get some tone for days?!?! HA HA I'm so funny. :banana:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> nudge, poke, :rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm not sure, maybe J S Moore?? Maybe some one will get some tone for days?!?! HA HA I'm so funny. :banana:


Nope, no pickups for you.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Nope, no pickups for you.


Damn, I like pickups. But I guess I'd have to win the contest too!?!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Im thinking fretcity  Hey dude from fretcity...if you are reading this...you should send me a free guitar for this amazing guess.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

AGH YOU'RE KILLING ME JUST SPILL THE BEANS ALREADY


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I bet its Paul Reed Smith

no wait...


Club Bass, revolution audio, GC amplifiers


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

You guys just need to go through our dealer emporium and you'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Solidgoldfx!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

boutique tone! EVENTIDE! FOXROX! DIAMOND PEDALS! ITALIA GUITARS! gt brass saddles?


oh dudes if it is boutique tone...I WANT IT SO BAD OOH AAH...i Have SUPER duper gas for some boutique tone stuff right now.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Another Hamm guitar? Hah.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> It's not JSDs, but everyone seems to want him to. If you are listening: hint hint wink wink





Rumble_b said:


> nudge, poke, :rockon:


Nudge, Poke, Flick, Shove, Kick, Slam, Push, Leave messages on his answering machine, Egg his house, Toilet paper his car, etc etc etc into submission *LOL*

Just couldn't resist Kev ! *LOL* 

Kev is a great guy and I'm certain he may be able to oblige at some time in the future. :rockon:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Italia guitars??


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> Nudge, Poke, Flick, Shove, Kick, Slam, Push, Leave messages on his answering machine, Egg his house, Toilet paper his car, etc etc etc into submission *LOL*
> 
> Just couldn't resist Kev ! *LOL*
> 
> Kev is a great guy and I'm certain he may be able to oblige at some time in the future. :rockon:


Don't touch the car man.....:2guns: 

Hopefully I'll still be around in the future, in the present I need some biz or I'm gonna have to start eating all these guitars I have....


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

hang in there Kev. you got a couple I'm gassing for just waiting for some cash flow... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Don't touch the car man.....:2guns:
> 
> Hopefully I'll still be around in the future, in the present I need some biz or I'm gonna have to start eating all these guitars I have....


Don't worry my man... I've got a couple people comin' to buy some stuff I'm sellin' tomorrow... if everything works out I'll buy me one!

EDIT: NOOOO! You sold those sexy EVH copies! Still likin' the V though...


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

violation said:


> EDIT: NOOOO! You sold those sexy EVH copies! Still likin' the V though...


Actually it was suggested to me by the people of a certain striped guitar playing dude fresh outta rehab that I remove them from the site or else...... So if thats what your interested in give me a shout and I might have something available....:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A nice Tele from The 12th Fret would be sweet, or maybe the Godin of my choice. Tickets to the Canadian Guitar Festival...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

No one is even close with their guesses.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

A suhr or gadow from nitro tone?Drool A Peters amp? An avatar cab or something from steamco?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

noobcake said:


> An avatar cab or something from steamco?


:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I predict that the prize is a low wattage tube amp head from a small Canadian boutique amp builder.


C'mon, spill the beans already:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I predict that the prize is a low wattage tube amp head from a small Canadian boutique amp builder.
> 
> 
> C'mon, spill the beans already:smilie_flagge17:


Find the dancing bananas........


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Alright, who the hell broke the bananas? Haha, they're not dancing for me.

Sounds like a nice prize!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Find the dancing bananas........



Ah, I should read more carefully.

Those dancing bananas are sort of hypnotic.


:rockon2::rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Avatar cab.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

I can easily wait for the announcement....


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/search.php?searchid=55326

A search for the word ":banana:" and in the dealer emporium...

so it has to be those


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The ClintonHammond signature model Seagull guitar?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana:


umm the bananas are right there...it's an avatar cab!


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Peter's Amp?*

Is it a Peter's Amp?:rockon2:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

oh come on...tell us already


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

"The ClintonHammond signature model Seagull guitar?"
That'd be one where the frets are a little worn... the strings are pretty old... the body is a little skuffed, but the pick-up is powerful, and the tone can be harsh or soft, depending on the intent... 

I guess it could be called their "No BS" line... 

,-P

heh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The giveaway for July is an Avatar Cab


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Any news on which model? Guy I know got a 2x12 with Vintage 30's and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Come on, spill the beans! Enough vague clues! Tell us already! Is it a Hamm guitar?
> 
> :wink:


LOL. I posted what it was in this thread 3 weeks ago and still some didn't catch on. 

:zzz::zzz:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Its an avatar cab from steamco.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, good luck luck everyone. I'm digging the heck out of the Dot on Shaft flanger and the coffee mug is now a part of my daily routine. It's a big sucker and I'll use it with appreciation.











This thing was cool as well (also from DOS).










and of course the Flanger (very nice pedal)


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> LOL. I posted what it was in this thread 3 weeks ago and still some didn't catch on.
> 
> :zzz::zzz:


Lol I know... :zzz:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm I could use a nice cab. I wonder if thats the prize??




Just kidding!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> LOL. I posted what it was in this thread 3 weeks ago and still some didn't catch on.
> 
> :zzz::zzz:


OK Jeff...enough with the silly riddles.
I'll put in a set of our GT Compensated saddles if you just come clean with "THE Prize".


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Yeah, good luck luck everyone. I'm digging the heck out of the Dot on Shaft flanger and the coffee mug is now a part of my daily routine. It's a big sucker and I'll use it with appreciation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking mug, I got to get me one of those to.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

jroberts said:


> ROTFLOL!


sometimes it pays to read the thread in its entirety before posting...


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm I just got a weird e-mail saying that the prize for July is a CD of Jeff singing songs from The Little Mermaid!! Now I'm really confused?!?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> Hmm I just got a weird e-mail saying that the prize for July is a CD of Jeff singing songs from The Little Mermaid!! Now I'm really confused?!?


No that's August actually!  :rockon:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Rumble_b said:


> Hmm I just got a weird e-mail saying that the prize for July is a CD of Jeff singing songs from The Little Mermaid!! Now I'm really confused?!?


I want that!

25 characters haha


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Avatar cab. Cool. I was sort of hoping it would have been this

http://www.marshallamps.com/product.asp?productCode=Super 100JH&pageNumber=2

But hey, the cab is cool.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I was hoping it would be a vox ac30CC


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Avatar cab. Cool. I was sort of hoping it would have been this
> 
> http://www.marshallamps.com/product.asp?productCode=Super 100JH&pageNumber=2
> 
> But hey, the cab is cool.


Daddy likes. Drool


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

avatar cab. wicked. I'd love one of those Drool !


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

noobcake said:


> A Peters amp?





sartana said:


> Is it a Peter's Amp?:rockon2:


As much as I appreciate the enthusiasm and interest, I'm sorry but I won't be able to afford to do something like that for a very, very long time.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Perfect timing I need a 2x12 cab.


----------

